# Joey 08/24/19



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Back on the Bigbee this morning. Started out good with a nice size bait box. Big ole cutter shad. Lisa put the first fish in the boat at 26lbs and about half our later I found one that was 31lbs. Through out the day we caught several eaters. Around 12:00 we got another one that was 18lbs. Packed it up and headed home.

All fish released to be caught again.

Just one of those days when everything fell in place. Blessed


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish man ! You got you a keeper wife to setting out there in the heat with ya 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Murphy's Law said:


> Nice mess of fish man ! You got you a keeper wife to setting out there in the heat with ya
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks. She likes it about as much as I do.
But it does help having a top and fan.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Glad to see you 2 fishing, looks like you had a blast!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey Mod. Can you change the date on the title? I gotta get glasses.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice fish guys! Smiles are always good!


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

jlw1972 said:


> Hey Mod. Can you change the date on the title? I gotta get glasses.


I was gonna say something about 'good luck with your future fishing endeavors.... oh wait...' but you beat me to it. 

Nice catfish! Sounds like a good trip!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Hey Mod. Can you change the date on the title? I gotta get glasses.



Got it done fer ya brother!!! What a day!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Jason said:


> Got it done fer ya brother!!! What a day!!!:thumbup:


You da man Jason. Thanks


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Another great day Joey!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks Jimmy. I got this iPad thing going on and all my pictures are sideways.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice ! I haven't thought about taking an inverter and running a fan to fish in this heat...and that would probably really help to keep the skeeters off while night fishing too !


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Nice ! I haven't thought about taking an inverter and running a fan to fish in this heat...and that would probably really help to keep the skeeters off while night fishing too !


Try a 12 volt fan like some truckers use. Had one years ago and they work very well. Might just get another one myself for fishing mullet in the sun under an embrella.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

fishwalton said:


> Try a 12 volt fan like some truckers use. Had one years ago and they work very well. Might just get another one myself for fishing mullet in the sun under an embrella.


That’s what we use. A 12volt clip on. When we get done we just throw it under the console. It’s on it’s third year now and I think it cost $20.


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Damn fine fish right there. Would have commented earlier, but I was too busy killing my fish!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

YELLOWCAT said:


> Damn fine fish right there. Would have commented earlier, but I was too busy killing my fish!!


Keep it up. Glenn’s gonna get you!


----------

